# pARTyzanT



## Ciel_Rouge (May 16, 2008)

I usually refrain from posting about non-classical but this one got me. Check this out:






What do you think?


----------



## cburkins (Jul 4, 2009)

I like it. The man can certainly play. I wouldn't make a steady diet of it, if I'm going to listen to jazz guitar, I'm more likely to listen to Kenny Burrell or Peter Bernstein, but that was worth the viewing, anyway. Is there a Polish folk tradition around that kind of guitar, I wonder?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

A bit repetitious and slow, how would he go with a Fandango?


----------

